# SPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!



## Dragoneer (Jul 8, 2006)

What, what's that? SPEED! WE HAVE SPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED! 







As you can see at around 9:00am when Gushi was able to fix the problem, our morning traffic overtook the site's FULL traffic in the past 24 hours. We actually pushed past our clogged arteries during prime time and overtook it in the morning. So we will be watching it over the course of the day to see if tweaks still need to be made, but I think we've fixed most of it for now.

Enjoy. Live. Love. Upload. Discuss! ^___^

And yes, I'm still on my net-free vacation. I had to hop online so I could was grab directions for the FA: United meet so we can plan a bit more of FA's convention.


----------



## Draken (Jul 8, 2006)

Huzzah!!

Speeeed!!!

...

But alas, now I can no longer time my friends to see who can get the longest page load :/ Or rather, it won't be as much fun ^,..,^


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 8, 2006)

total sweetness. hells yeah baby. since i spend in upwards of 5 hours on this site every single day (no joke) speed is a most welcome change.*angels begin trumpeting in the background* BTW the longest load time i ever had for a page was 374.867 seconds. i tell you i was so pissed off when that happened about two weeks ago. anyway sweetness!!!


----------



## Ralesk (Jul 8, 2006)

So, just what was the problem this time around?

(for me, the site generated fast usually -- a couple ten seconds; but images took ages)


----------



## Litre (Jul 8, 2006)

Give it time before it drops below 55mph and blows up


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jul 8, 2006)

Horay for speed. :O


----------



## Rouge2 (Jul 8, 2006)

Also more reliable, it used to be take several reloads to load up FurAffinity.


----------



## Draken (Jul 8, 2006)

Perhaps if we get fast enough we can travel through time!

You know, that 88MPH limit.

All we would need is for mr dragoneer to dress up as a mad scientist, then modify a De Lorean sports car into a time machine!


----------



## Zippo (Jul 8, 2006)

So I noticed. Gave me wood. ^_^  Whatever you guys did, do it again next time!! :3

-Z


----------



## Tikara (Jul 8, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Horay for speed. :O


DANGIT MAN! YOU STOLE WHAT I WAS GOING TO SAY ABOUT THE TITLE xDDDD *slapped*


----------



## nullenigma (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice work guys, I'm really enjoying the improvement 8)


----------



## yak (Jul 9, 2006)

more speed to come, once we get some other stuff tidied up a bit


----------



## Fender (Jul 9, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> more speed to come, once we get some other stuff tidied up a bit


I like to move it, move it! You like to move it, move it! We like to move it, move it. We like to... MOVE IT!


----------



## yak (Jul 9, 2006)

that's the spirit XD


----------



## chaotikat (Jul 10, 2006)

I've noticed FA has been going freaking lightning speed fast  Normally I click over and chat or do something else... I can't anymore, the pictures open instantly XD

AWESOME!

I love you FA, I love you all. And the people who make this possible, heck yes!


----------



## TORA (Jul 10, 2006)

Noticed the site is super fast... and actually had a white screen problem briefly.

OFF TOPIC: Any idea how to nab that "Move It, Move It" video from YouTube? ROWR.


----------



## yak (Jul 10, 2006)

ah, the ye olde white screens....

well, that is the sign of changes, TORA. CHANGE IS IN THE AIR. 
actually, that's one of the coders doing stuff on live code. we could put the site in admin mode to do so, but we need stress-testing to see how FA reacts to changes in the code under heavy load - and we can't do that when we block everyone out . 
WSOD's are a sign of a typo in the code - and don't really last long. max 5 minutes. if more - then we have a problem XD

_(for all those who are ready to rant about using a versioning system to work on the code with - yes, i know.. but we needed changes - and we needed them fast, so... well.. working on the live code.)_


----------



## yak (Jul 10, 2006)

oh, and TORA, you might want to try Video downloader plugin for Firefox, if you use one.. If not - then you have one more reason to give it a try XD  (yeah, i'm always willing to promote Firefox whenever i can.. so sue me! but don't start a flame war - it would be ended very quickly)


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 10, 2006)

so the those white-screens were on purpose then? thas cool for a second i thought the forums were really slow for some other reason. but if it's a neccessary evil than i don't have a problem with it.
                                           also:
firefox rules!! i love it!! and will promote it every where i go just like yak does. hey yak what kind of firefox theme do you use? mine is greenshift.


----------



## TORA (Jul 11, 2006)

I couldn't get the extension to download.


----------



## Pissy Badger (Jul 11, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> I couldn't get the extension to download.



Try this, then..

http://keepvid.com/


----------



## NightfallGemini (Jul 12, 2006)

hahaha oh wow imagine that. it's slow as fuck again. 8)


----------



## Alkora (Jul 12, 2006)

We're doing database work. It should be done pretty quickly here.


----------



## TORA (Jul 12, 2006)

It doesn't matter anymore. The link to it is gone from the main page.


----------



## Pissy Badger (Jul 12, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter anymore. The link to it is gone from the main page.



What, this video, right? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZePJ0gC_yc&search=%22Move%20It%2C%20Move%20It%22


----------



## TORA (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, Pissy Badger... any way to rip it from YouTube?


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 16, 2006)

from the sound of it, glad i joined after this upgrade =P

in the interest of encouraging updates, i give the mods a pat on the head and tell them that every time they update teh site, an angel gets its wings


----------

